# 

## marius09

Witajcie

Zaczynam szczęśliwie w tym roku budowę pierwszego, wymarzonego domu. Niestety od tego czytania już nic nie wiem i postanowiłem zapytać bardziej doświadczonych odnośnie ocieplenia fundamentów i przede wszystkim podłogi na poziomie 0. Zgodnie z projektem mam na podłodze dać 15 cm styropianu. Natomiast czytałem dość dużo o płytach PIR na przykład thermano. Gdyby nie cena wybrałbym je ale one kosztują jakby były ze srebra co najmniej. Dlatego czy jest sens zrobić 10 cm styropianu i dodać 5 cm thermano ? Czy takie połączenie ma sens ?

----------


## jajmar

> Witajcie
> 
> Zaczynam szczęśliwie w tym roku budowę pierwszego, wymarzonego domu. Niestety od tego czytania już nic nie wiem i postanowiłem zapytać bardziej doświadczonych odnośnie ocieplenia fundamentów i przede wszystkim podłogi na poziomie 0. Zgodnie z projektem mam na podłodze dać 15 cm styropianu. Natomiast czytałem dość dużo o płytach PIR na przykład thermano. Gdyby nie cena wybrałbym je ale one kosztują jakby były ze srebra co najmniej. Dlatego czy jest sens zrobić 10 cm styropianu i dodać 5 cm thermano ? Czy takie połączenie ma sens ?


A po co tak? Płyty PIR to bardzo fajny produkt ale jak dopiero zaczynasz a jak rozumiem chcesz poprawić izolacyjność podłogi to wyprowadż odpowiednio poziomy zmieścisz wtedy syro tyle i potrzebujesz. Na popularnym serwisie można kupić płyty PIR/PUR "odpadowe" w dość dobrych cenach.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

PIR jest kosmicznym rewelacyjnym materiałem, ale stosowanym najczęściej tam, gdzie nie ma miejsca na zastosowanie innych standardowych materiałów termoizolacyjnych. Dla izolacji termicznej fundamentów oraz podłogi na gruncie proponuje *XPS*
https://termoorganika.pl/plyty-z-pol...rudowanego-xps
https://www.austrotherm.pl/produkty/austrotherm-xps/
http://synthosgroup.com/grupy-produk...s-xps-prime-s/

----------


## marius09

Dzięki za podpowiedzi. Widziałem te ogłoszenia o PIR-ach w gatunku II. Poważnie o tym myślałem bo powinno wystarczyć na podłogę itd. Czyli co PIR wart uwagi tylko wtedy jak nie ma miejsca ? A jak sprawa wygląda jeśli chodzi to, że PIR podobno jest niezniszczalny żadne mrówki, ślimaki go nie ruszą a styropian jak najbardziej.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> ... PIR-ach w gatunku II.


zastanawiające. Sprawdziłbym producenta wyrobu, deklaracje właściwości użytkowych, inne dokumenty potwierdzające właściwości produktu do stosowania w budownictwie o których pisze GUNB 
http://www.gunb.gov.pl/dziala/wyroby_n/faq/faq4.html
jak również Wyniki badań próbek wyrobów budowlanych
http://bip.gunb.gov.pl/index_probki.php

----------


## marius09

Czyli rozumiem II gatunek nie jest polecany. No a co z trwałościom materiału i odpornościom na ślimaczki, mrówki i inne takie. Styropian da radę ?

----------


## killian

Dwa dni temu skończyłem układanie płyt pir ,dokładnie  :spam:  Mialem mało miejsca dlatego zdecydowałem się  w na te płyty. Ja osobiscie polecam ,świetnie się je układa i bardzo szybko plyta ma 2,5 m x 1,2 m , nie ma żadnego syfu przy docinaniu i bardzo łatwo się je tnie. Pod ogrzewanie podłogowe ponoć wystarcza 8cm takich plyt. Fakt trochę kosztują ale uważam że warto, polecam zakup u sprawdzonych dostawców nie od "Mietka z aukcji" . Bardzo ciężko jest dokupić płyty na sztuki to jest jedyny minus dla mnie.

----------


## marius09

To powracam do pytania bazowego. Jakkolwiek dziwnie to wygląda rozumiem, że efekt cieplej taniej uzyskam w układzie 10 cm styropian, 5 cm płyta PIR ?

To, że wystarcza 8 cm to nawet logicznie wygląda biorąc pod uwagę, że jest to ekwiwalent grubszej warstwy styropianu itd.

----------


## Stexxil

> To powracam do pytania bazowego. Jakkolwiek dziwnie to wygląda rozumiem, że efekt cieplej taniej uzyskam w układzie 10 cm styropian, 5 cm płyta PIR ?
> 
> To, że wystarcza 8 cm to nawet logicznie wygląda biorąc pod uwagę, że jest to ekwiwalent grubszej warstwy styropianu itd.


Teraz już jest  :smile:  Nawet bardzo.

Poliuretany mocno potaniały - zarówno pierwszy jak i drugi gatunek  :smile: 
Polecam sprawdzić ceny na internecie.

Realnie zamiast 10cm styropianu musisz dać 6 cm PIR żeby uzyskać podobne paramety.

Oczywiście zyskasz po drodze kilka razy:
- brak nasiąkliwości
- nacisk 150-200 kPA
- lambda 0,022-0,023
- brak wrogów naturalnych (myszy, insekty czy też kuny)

----------


## Zabrza56

no ale jak mam zaprojektowane tak, że wejdzie mi na ocieplenie posadzki np. 15 cm styropianu i nie czuję potrzeby się obniżać, bo to komplikuje sprawę z drzwiami itd, które też trzeba by było już planować inaczej, to czy jest sens?

----------


## Stexxil

> no ale jak mam zaprojektowane tak, że wejdzie mi na ocieplenie posadzki np. 15 cm styropianu i nie czuję potrzeby się obniżać, bo to komplikuje sprawę z drzwiami itd, które też trzeba by było już planować inaczej, to czy jest sens?


Jeżeli nie czujesz potrzeby, żeby "się obniżać" albo uzyskać wyższe pomieszczenie lub lepsze parametry izolacji podłogi to szczerze mówiąc nie ma sensu  :wink: 

Jedną z zalet poliuretanów jest właśnie możliwość stosowania cieńszej warstwy - co ma znaczenie szczególnie przy budynkach wielkondygnacyjnych lub uzyskania lepszych parametrów izolacji przegrody przy zachowaniu tej samej grubości izolacji.

Dla mnie jnigdy nie ma za dużo izolacji  :smile: 
W domu na ten przykład na poddaszu mam 2 x wełnę + poliuretan PIR podkrokwiowo.
W sumie 2 x 23 cm wełny = 46 cm Wełny + 2 x 4 pir = 8 cm PIR
Kiedyś liczyłem Uc i wyszło poniżej 0,11  :smile:  Chyba 0,09 ?

----------


## Przemek89g

Czy ktoś używał płyt pod drugiego gatunku do ocieplenia posadzki pod podłogowe albo nawet na ściany? Warto w ogóle brać pod uwagę drugi gatunek?

----------


## KUBEK1978

Mam ściany szczytowe i budowlańce mi zostawili za mało przestrzeni na wierzchołkach tak z 5 cm do folii , Miałem to skuwać i podcinać pustaki ale tak myślę może zastosować płytę PIR i zastąpiło by to styropian który powinien mieć 10-15 cm. Czy ktoś tak robił ??

----------


## Janekk1234

> Czy ktoś używał płyt pod drugiego gatunku do ocieplenia posadzki pod podłogowe albo nawet na ściany? Warto w ogóle brać pod uwagę drugi gatunek?


ja 2 lata temu uzywalem. na allegro kupilem takie z demontazu firma z oborniki wielkopolskie euroscrap,  na dach płaski potrzebowałem bo właśnie na wysokości mi zależało. 
te z demontażu są tak samo dobre jak nowe tylko niektóre są wiadomo troche zniszczone lub wygięte ale jak sie wie do czego i jak to nie problem na posadzce czy dachu.  .

----------


## mmonka

czy na płyty PIR mogę kłaść bezpośrednio panele podłogowe laminowane czy wymagana jest jeszcze wylewka smopoziomka ?

----------

